# Columbia Highway Patrol



## dxmadman (Jul 23, 2011)

Ive seen these in all styles,Heres one i picked up at a flea market,wheels were shot and rotted,some one welded the pedals to the crank,had bmx grips,and dumped house paint on it,Well i spent all day yesterday scrubbing,put on another crank,barrowed some wheels off a parts bike,while i rebuild the originals.put some cheap pedals and some knobbys so i could ride it,cruised it till the sun went down.What does the correct rack look like for this model?I dont know if it needs a tank.I would like to have a set of correct pedals.Any info on the year?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a Westfield Mfg Co. made bike, the makers of Columbia Bicycles. It is most likely from the 1950's and the serial number will tell the year. The letter in front of the numer is the date/year code. There is a list on my site on the "What Year" page or just post the letter/number and myself or a host of others will tell you the year.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful bike! If it had a tank or rack originally, there would likely be evidence (scratches, etc) where they would have been mounted. Though it says Deluxe on the chainguard, most of the top of the line models with tank and rack, typically had the larger guard, which completely encircles the chainring.


----------



## mikesfweb (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, solid bicycles, i admire your work. Thanks keep it up.


----------

